# HELP!!! My frontosa has a blue ram stuck in its mouth!!!



## Lbr12 (Dec 2, 2021)

I think my frontosa has a blue ram stuck in its mouth! It’s been like this for at least 4 hours! How long does it normally take for it to eat another fish 😩😩😩
Please help! First time frontosa owner!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I highly recommend catching your Frontosa and carefully use tweezers or long nose needle nose pliers to remove the ram from its mouth.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh. Yeah..... agree with all by Deeda.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

@Lbr12 - How did it go? I would very much love to hear how this was resolved. Hopefully successfully? We hope?


----------



## KitumbaKing (Sep 22, 2018)

I agree with the other recommendations to remove that fish carefully. I would also recommend that you do not keep any type of fish that can fit in his mouth. The best tank mates for frontosa are more frontosa.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## Kwik-3-Mart (Oct 5, 2021)

Cruel cliffhanger, bro. What happened?


----------



## kfugate0420 (Dec 8, 2021)

This happened to me yesterday with my Jack Dempsey! I gave it about 8 hrs to handle on his own...don't do that! I removed the Ram with tweezers, fully intact. It wasn't going to happen on it own.
They've been in the same tank for a year...never had a problem.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Think someone needs to make a post about not keeping Rams in with predatory cichlids more than 2.5 times their size. These fish aren't even close in terms of temperament regardless of the huge size difference. And I couldn't pick two fish with more different water parameters than a Ram and Frontosa. Smh


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Say it ain't so!


sir_keith said:


> This is a joke, right?


And well, it seems these sorts of things apparently NEVER get old....








-
A Frontosa with a Blue Ram stuck in it's mmouth is one thing.
But no... the tweezers or even needle nose pliers just ain't happening for something like that. 
Nope.


----------

